# Great to be here!



## captainfun (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello to one and all.

I have been reading this forum for some time and decided it was time to join. What a great group with such a wealth of knowledge! My thanks to those that put a lot of time and effort into running this forum. I have learned a lot and enjoy reading everyone’s posts.

I am in my 50’s and have wanted to learn to sail for several years and last season my wife and I took lessons on a Sunfish. I am eagerly awaiting next season to learn more. I live in Illinois and sail on a small lake. I am looking to purchase a boat next year.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard Captainfun. We have a great group here with many years of experience. Enjoy the sailing life.

Ray


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome Captain.


----------

